

Hacker News and Y Combinator exposed as scam. This post will be deleted. - anonymousss
http://i.imgur.com/Whgxd.png

======
ColinWright
EDIT: The comment to which I replied got deleted, but I've retrieved it from
my history so I can still make my reply:

    
    
        Sounds like a bunch of crap.
    
        Has this post been moderated? Can any moderators
        comment?
    
        Why is the article
             http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2908850
        on the front-page, and this article is not on the
        first four pages at all?
    
        They were both posted 1 hour ago, and this article
        has more votes then the other article?
    
        Seems random to me.
    

In my experience as a non-privileged user, it's not random. If average,
ordinary, everyday readers of HN decide that an article or item is
inappropriate for HN then they can, and will, flag it. The ranking of the item
is penalized by flags. Thus if average, ordinary, everyday readers of HN
decide an article or item is inappropriate, either by being spam, troll, off-
topic or content-free, it will sink, often quite quickly.

I've seen it happen to items about YC companies, I've seen it happen to items
about non-YC companies, I've seen it happen to items that can and should be of
deep interest to any decent human being. Such items sank rapidly because the
community decided they were off-topic, or content-free.

This person just seems both to have a specific interest, and a non-
understanding of how things work.

------
gdp
Also, 9/11 was an inside job and there was a second shooter on the grassy
knoll.

~~~
yichi
You are going to the undetectable silent jail for posting national secret on
HN

------
klez
Care to present any evidence. Because what you say about posts moving down
sounds not as an evidence to me...

Also what you say about the pyramid schemes doesn't present evidence.

I'm not saying that YC is absolutely innocent, but it is unless proven
otherwise.

------
mkr-hn
Getting your article to the top is all about building early momentum. It's
easy to imagine a jail if you post at bad times or don't have an interesting
title. I've submitted quite a few articles and have seen the difference.

No votes will get about 100 hits and an hour on the third or fourth page. One
vote could propel you to page one or two with hundreds of hits. It's
reasonable to project that it scales from there.

~~~
flotplot
I think the mention of the use of the jail was for banned accounts, not for
getting articles to the front page.

------
ColinWright
Hmm - 6 hours and it still hasn't been deleted.

What a surprise. Perhaps your conspiracy theory isn't as sound as you thought.

------
angelortega
I'm already in the silent jail, so my comments won't be seen. I can insult
everyone here and nothing happens. Look: your mother is fat and has a
moustache. Boo.

~~~
mooism2
Are you really?

